# Has anyone gotten paint to stick to Polyurethane?



## shootshoot314 (Aug 16, 2014)

Generally I am used to painting exteriors of vehicles, however I have a friend that asked if I was able to paint his polyurethane dashboard for his vehicle. He bought it new, it's aftermarket. I question, even with an adhesion promoter, that it will start peeling. Has anyone painted polyurethane before? What sticks best? Thank you.


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

What do you mean by polyurethane dash? Got pics? you have my curiosity up.


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

We paint over poly all the time but it's on wood.


----------



## shootshoot314 (Aug 16, 2014)

So this is a dash for a circa late 70's / 80's chevy blazer. The OEM dashes were originally cheap vinyl over foam over metal. This dash instead, being aftermarket, is polyurethane over metal. It feels ridiculously silky (overkill on that!) and is quite shiny. The polyurethane appears to be thick enough to tamper with but I just wanted to be absolutely sure any paint applied actually sticks for years on end.


----------



## shootshoot314 (Aug 16, 2014)

http://i59.tinypic.com/13zv18g.jpg


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

I honestly wouldn't do it. I have no idea what type of poly finish that is. I am a simple house painter. Wish I could help.How about contacting the manufacturer?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe paint the back side and check for adhesion?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't know what you would use specifically for your application. But a quick note about Stix. I sprayed Stix and cabinet coat on a French glass panel door without masking. Using a razor to clear the glass, usually without issue. Well I got super busy on another job and that door sat for about 3 weeks in the shop. Last week I finally get back to it and it literally took two of us with a fresh pack of blades and some serious elbow over two hours to scrape the paint off the glass. It was a nightmare. 
Point is that Stix realllllly sticks.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Call your automotive supplier and talk to someone in tech. I have painted door panels and dashboards before. We cleaned with solvent and shot a flat black.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

yes....................


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I think the question would be better and more easily answered by guys that paint and restore vehicles.
But sure you can paint over polyeurathane. I could give a recipe that would yield acceptable results on doors or a mantle. A dashboard for some reason I think a different application.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

A nice wet scuff sand (low 1000s in your case) and a solid coat of shellac might work, then spray your to coat

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Peasy (Aug 22, 2014)

Soften the dash with 100% acetone(not nail polish remover!)right before you apply the primer, not more than 10 seconds prior. It "melts" the plastic a little allowing primer to bond.


----------



## SaskPainter (Jun 29, 2014)

Would a tsp water solution work to dull the finish and then prime. I have used stix also on my last exterior and it is a very nice product, sprays brushes and rolls nice. Im not as knowledgeable as a lot here just thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

I would use some ultra fine sanding sponges to degloss, myself. Otherwise you could use liquid deglosser for oil-based finishes. These are usually mostly VM&P naptha with small amounts of xylene and acetone added, lacquer thinner is a similar blend of solvents with some alcohols added, so you could use any of those instead if you have easier access to them. 

XIM UMA or Stix should work just fine as a primer. 

As far as a topcoat: With the heat/cold and UV exposure you will want to use an exterior paint. Oil based paints will be more durable but are very susceptible to fading with UV exposure if bright colors are used. Latex paints usually have better color retention with bright colors in exterior settings, and 100% acrylic latex paints offer better heat/shrink flexibility over PVAs.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

XIM UMA is perfect. Pick it up at a paint store. Just used some today over A dry erase board.


----------

